# Memo ml500



## jcrawford (Feb 10, 2021)

*will a Memo ml500 fit my Massey Ferguson 255?*


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jcrawford, welcome to the tractor forum.

You can make any loader fit your tractor with some fabrication. You need a good welder, preferably one that has this type of work before. Or, you can try to get a mounting kit from Memo to fit it to your tractor. I wonder if Memo is still in business?


----------

